# Hailing from Chapel Hill NC



## Toul (Jul 11, 2004)

I'm Toul. I'm a rising senior at Chapel Hill High School in Chapel Hill, NC, where we have an absolutely rocking tech program.

I heard about ControlBooth.com from the user known as Mattech, who just graduated from CHHS. I though it was kind of neat, so I bookmarked it. Now, a month later, I've finally gotten around to joining.

I'm involved in almost everything that happens at my theatre, where I've been a techie since (eew) my freshman year. My major interest lies in lighting, but I am also fascinated by props, stage management, carpentry, audio, and rigging. Note the absence of costumes and scenic painting on this list. I try to avoid those things. I've worked on 14 plays, even accidentally acted in one (it was for a girl). Even though it's summer, I'm currently helping a local community theatre company put a show across our stage. Beyond that, I'm lazing around posting on various internet forums.


----------



## zac850 (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi, Welcome to CB!

Well, it sounds like you do most everything. I'm sorta the same way, if there is something needed, i'll do it. Just as long as it isn't costumes, I can barely dress myself, let alone dressing actors......

Anyway, welcome. I hope to see you around the board often.


----------



## ship (Jul 11, 2004)

Much of the spice of life when not enjoying the theater action and buddies is "All about a girl." Nuff said as it's going to be constant thru life. Welcome to the forum by the way.

"The way Irving did it had never been thought of till he did it, and has never been done since.
It was, in every gesture, every half move, in the play of his shoulders, legs, head and arms, mesmeric in the highest degree... We suddenly saw these fingers stop their work; the crown of the head suddenly seems to glitter and become frozen - and than, at the pace of the slowest and most terriffied snail, the two hands, still motionless and dead, were seen to be coming up the side of his leg... the whole torso of the man, also seeming frozen, was gradually seen to be drawing up and back...
Once in that position - motionless - eyes fixed ahead of him and fixed on us all - there he sat for the space of ten to twelve seconds, which, I can assure you, overwhelmingly beautiful: "Oh, you were talking of that - were you?" ... Time seemed out of joint, and moved as it moves to us who suffer, when we wish it would move on and does not stir.
And the next step of his dance began... He glides up to a standing position: never has anyone seen another rising figure which slid slowly up like that: with one arm slightly raised, with sensitive hand speaking of far-off apprehended sounds, he asks, in the voice of some women who is frightened, yet does not wish to frighten those with her: "Don't you... don't you hear the sound of sledgebells on the road?"

A quote from Edward Gordon Craig about his mentour Irving who he both fought against the style of in actor centered productions and well respected for his talent. At times no matter our position in the show or what we personally think of the lead or anyone on stage, if a good show, there is a earth shattering movement or two of reality where you observe such art, live on stage and in person. This above the joy and fun of our own work is our more noble intent or edifiction in living the art - that is to see more of it for the sake of the production.

Edward Gordon Craig, A Vision of Theater by Christopher Innes, p.15


----------



## dvsDave (Jul 12, 2004)

Hey Toul, welcome to the controlbooth.com community! 

I was just in NC last week! Hope to see you around the forums often!


----------

